# Nike+ On 4.1



## Shiftyshadee (Jun 7, 2011)

Okay, this is driving me insane. I have a CDMA GNex running Rootzboat 4.1 and for some reason any time I try to set up the music portion of the Nike+ app it crashes instantly.

It seems to me to be a problem it's having with the new 4.1 Music.apk. On 4.1 it installs as a /system/app as opposed to installing from the Play Store as a /data/app. When I was running the 4.1 CDMA ports if I uninstalled the 4.1 Music.apk and installed the version from the Play Store it worked fine.

Now I've tried moving the apk to /data/app, and I've tried converting it to a user app using Titanium Backup and both failed. Really hoping I'm just overlooking something obvious here.

Discuss......


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Fails how when you move it?

Also: logcats please of trying to run it.


----------



## Shiftyshadee (Jun 7, 2011)

yarly said:


> Fails how when you move it?
> 
> Also: logcats please of trying to run it.


If I try to move it to /data/app it just disappears from the app drawer. When I tried converting it with TiBu it just have a notification that it failed to convert.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Try making a symbolic link to it from system to data. Use adb shell or use the terminal emulator and run the following commands changing the name appropriately:


```
su<br />
ln -s /system/app/name-of-music-app-here /data/app/name-of-music-app-here
```


----------



## Shiftyshadee (Jun 7, 2011)

I'll try that. I was attempting a logcat from terminal emulator but I lost my place lol. I did see something about the apk not being properly signed though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

If it's not properly signed, not much you can do other than contact Nike and pray they actually read customer feedback.

You can attempt to sign it yourself (self signing) with something like signapk, but there's no guarantees that will work. Definitely won't work if it's a paid app.


----------



## Shiftyshadee (Jun 7, 2011)

No no, it said the Google Music apk wasn't properly signed when I tried to convert it to a user app with TiBu.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Not that it may help, but where did you get the said music app? Maybe try getting one from somewhere else.


----------



## Shiftyshadee (Jun 7, 2011)

It came packaged with gapps for Rootzboat I'm assuming.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Shiftyshadee said:


> It came packaged with gapps for Rootzboat I'm assuming.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Kejars? Yeah those should be fine. Must be titanium having issues. Try the symbolic link so it thinks it's in data/app but it stays in system/app.


----------



## Shiftyshadee (Jun 7, 2011)

Yes, Kejars. Here's the logcat from when the app crashes. It happens anytime I try to pick what music the app will play during a run.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/1ydopq0zqswzs2j/nike%2B_crash.txt


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

My guess is the API to work with the stock music player changed from 4.0.x to 4.1, because it's failing to query data from it and that's why it crashes after looking at the logcat. Try a different music app if possible (or try the ics one) or pester them to update it for Jellybean.


----------



## Shiftyshadee (Jun 7, 2011)

Will do. Thank you for all your help


----------

